# Reparar falla codigo 5001 en variador ABB



## jose y (Sep 18, 2014)

tengo un variador abb que me marca el codigo 5001 segun tengo entendido es cuando el sistema no responde, quisoera saber como puedo hacer para que el sistema me responda

necesito resetear el sistema o por algun motivo el panel no me responde


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 18, 2014)

jose y dijo:


> tengo un variador abb que me marca el codigo 5001 segun tengo entendido es cuando el sistema no responde, quisoera saber como puedo hacer para que el sistema me responda



¿ Que dice el manual sobre ese código ?

*Edit:*

¿ Este es el variador o se parece ?


----------



## josexremix65 (Sep 15, 2015)

Buenas.

Soy recién egresado de electrónica, mi tío tiene una lavandería y se le daño uno de los vareadores de frecuencia de una de sus secadoras.

Revisando el vareador, encuentro que se ha "Destruido" la resistencia R1, esta totalmente quemada y muestra señas de haber reventado por exceso de corriente.

No estoy seguro cual sea la función de esta resistencia ni de su valor.

El modelo es un ABB ACS150-01E-02A4-2

Me gustaría poder reparar esta falla, ya que sin la secadora la tintorería no puede funcionar.


Muchas Gracias de ante mano por cualquier ayuda presentada.


----------



## Javitron (Sep 15, 2015)

Podrías subir fotos bien claritas por las dos caras si no es smd, mejor si desmontas bien, pero lo más fácil es mirar en uno igual, luego te queda la opción de intentar ver que hace la resistencia esa, pero necesitas muchos conocimientos de electronica ya que puede haberse quemado por otro problema.Lo mejor que puedes hacer es comprar otro y luego ya intentas reparar ese.


----------



## lanix1 (Sep 18, 2015)

josexremix65 dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Soy recién egresado de electrónica, mi tío tiene una lavandería y se le daño uno de los vareadores de frecuencia de una de sus secadoras.
> 
> ...



Sube fotos de este Variador para poder ayudarte, yo he reparado algunos ABB asi como de otras marcas.

Saludos


----------

